# Hatchling Identification



## FBanimal (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a clutch of leopard geckos and I know what the majority of them are but one I don't. I will try and get a good picture on but none show what I need. The hatchling is a raptor but the skin is pink. 

All the pictures I have so far make it look white I'm trying to get a good picture but does anyone have an idea?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

raptor!:gasp:


----------



## FBanimal (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah it's the biggest damn one I've ever seen. Still eats little crickets though.


----------

